# Utilidades a un Robot Pendulo Invertido



## Pax (Mar 9, 2011)

Estoy tratando de diseñar un Robot basado en el modelo de pendulo invertido, pero me gustaria no solo hacer que funcione sino darle alguna utilidad real... 

¿Alguna Idea?


----------



## mo57ro (Abr 10, 2011)

haste un "segway"


----------



## poliuretano31 (Abr 10, 2011)

ps el pendulo invertido sirve mas para que pruebes tipos de control, que control le vas a aplicar???


----------



## golumx (Abr 20, 2011)

yo me haria una mesita que llevase una bandeja y la mantuviera en equilibrio para que no se callera lo que transporta.


----------



## JAIPER1024 (Abr 24, 2013)

Pax. Si utilizo un PID para realizar el péndulo invertido me puede hacer el favor de permitirme los planos o circuito. Gracias.


----------

